# Apple



## Sambikeman (Jul 28, 2019)

( 68 )


----------



## unregistered (Aug 3, 2019)

Love it! ‘68s are my favorite. Had a real patina’d poopbox 68 Orange Krate a few years ago, should’ve held onto it. Yours is nice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 3, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Love it! ‘68s are my favorite. Had a real patina’d &#!^box 68 Orange Krate a few years ago, should’ve held onto it. Yours is nice!



Ditto,I sold it 'cause my Son didnt like it. Too heavy and slow. His FASTBACK was the bomb.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice APPLE btw,I always wanted a '68


----------

